# Shower Mixer Valve



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a problem I'm hoping you guys can help with. When I drained down the system, I forgot to drop the shower head onto the floor, yes you've guessed it, the water froze. It is a V100 mixer valve as fitted to a 2005 Mohican, one of the brass inlet pipes froze & shattered. The problem is that they no longer manufacture the black chrome unit, which means a complete change of bathroom fittings, at a cost of megabucks.
Is it at all possible that someone has a spare inlet pipe, if so would I be able to purchase same

Bill


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I never put my shower head on the floor. If you open the tap it should drain down.

Not quite sure what you mean regarding the part but try >CAK Tanks<

peedee


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Apparently these mixer valves are made by Caravan Components Ltd, I've been in touch but they are no longer made. The brass inlet pipe contains a non-return valve, which means it's advisable to drop the head down so that all water leaves the mixer, it actually tells you this in the instructions with a new valve. The bit I need is the brass inlet pipe, to save changing all the bathroom fittings.

Bill


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It doesn't look very special, is it not a standard BSP thread. Is the non return valve strictly necessary and have you tried taking it to a plumbers shop to see if they can fix you up with something? Mine must be different because there certainly isn't a none return valve in it.

peedee


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiya Bill,
I think we've got the same mixer on our Swift Moselle static - our tap is actually a V100 TMV2 and it looks like this









Had the same problem over Christmas when ours froze & I've ended up buying a whole new head unit, which comes with the pipes. I took the knackered ones everywhere to try & get a replacement, plumbers merchants, several dealers, B&Q etc but without success, so I had to bite the bullet & spend £85 including p&p. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

One of the main problems is the o ring groove the recess that the small grub screw locates into to fasten the head unit on, otherwise I think I may have made one, or at least had a go!

I think I've learned my lesson, & at least I have a spare head unit 

Edit: I got the replacement from caravan components & they said they weren't aware of the inserts being available separately.


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Alfa-Scud, yours is the latest removable version, the one i've got is a bit earlier & the pipes screw in, so the unit cannot be removed without dismantling the whole lot, so all i need is the screw-in pipe. 

Bill


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

*Chubby's repair for v100 shower valve*

Hi guys, had the same thing happen last weekend , had just set down at the Exeter Show and turned the water pump on, when Lin let out a shriek from the bathroom, she couldn't turn the shower off :lol: it had burst where it comes through the wall. Tried too find a valve at the show but there were no trade stands that had that type of thing for sale. So I put my thinking cap on today and came up with this solution.

Remove valve from the shower cubicle, remove the grub screw to remove the brass threaded fitting. You will find the tube has cracked and it runs under the rubber sealing ring. Also the tube can crack in the "V" where the grub screw sits. After removing the non return valve and rubber sealing ring, lightly hacksaw through crack to slightly pass the rubber seal. I then used a rotary file and made a small on the hacksawed crack on the inside of the tube. After cleaning the tube up, using a small gas blow lamp I filled the V groove with solder and then soldered up the hacksaw slot. After that I cleaned all the excess solder in the groove where the sealing ring sits with a small file. On the groove around the tube I filed the solder flat so the groove was still filled with solder. I also cleaned up the solder which seeped through the crack on the internal diameter. Then without the valve and seal on I assembled the tube into the valve body making sure it went all the way home. I then marked the ring of solder through the grub screw hole and removed the tube. Using a small drill and twisting the drill by hand I removed the solder on the mark to allow the grub screw to locate DO NOT DRILL ALL THE WAY THROUGH.( there is no need for the groove to go all the way round the tube). I also positioned the tube when I marked it opposite the original crack. Then lightly wire brush the tube and apply a small amount of vaseline/grease around the sealing ring and refit seal and non return valve. Assemble into valve body with drill hole inline with grub screw hole, fit grub screw and gently tighten. Repeat operation with the other tube. Reassemble valve, the tube will now be stronger than original manufacture


----------



## f6c (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi BeeGee,
Sorry to here about your shower problem.
I had the same early this year and ended up buying a new unit.
I wish i new Lindyloot.
Best of luck.
p's if you do buy new read the instuctions about draining down.


----------



## DELBOY007 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Just Looking at This Site And*

why does everyone tell each other that they have the same shower and the same problem is it a competiotion to have the problem or should you be sorting the problem out. all what I have read is incorrect to the shower you was talking about the v100 shower is Crap and is only obtainable by rip off caravan suppliers the one way to stop the problem happening and the only way is to remove the one way valves because it will just keep happening. unless you drain by compressed air take it from me im a proffesional


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Just Looking at This Site And*



DELBOY007 said:


> why does everyone tell each other that they have the same shower and the same problem is it a competiotion to have the problem or should you be sorting the problem out. all what I have read is incorrect to the shower you was talking about the v100 shower is Crap and is only obtainable by rip off caravan suppliers the one way to stop the problem happening and the only way is to remove the one way valves because it will just keep happening. unless you drain by compressed air take it from me im a proffesional


Whoa that was helpful,, professional what?


----------



## DELBOY007 (Oct 24, 2010)

*v100*

Caravan engineer Gas Engineer in park homes , caravans you can not drain a v100 if it has the oneway valves fitted you will still end up with split threads I have changed hundred and when I fit the new ones I rip out the oneway valves then you can do a gravity drain. Remember Im a pro. MTGAS.co.uk Trust me


----------



## craigmtc (Apr 19, 2013)

*Think i have found a valve to do this repair*

I'm hoping to have have the replacement valves for this repair. Will know within a week when parts are manufactured delivered and are tested


----------

